# I CAN SELL YOUR BOAT



## Deep Water Yacht Sales (Feb 23, 2008)

If you are having trouble marketing your current vessel, or if you just do not want the hassle or liability of selling it yourself, call me today. We are having great luck in the European market, and have many connections in the export and international shipping business. I will work with you and make your selling or buying experience effortless and streamlined. 27 years experience, licensed and bonded in the State of Florida. We have financing, the ability to take trades, ground and ocean transport, and insurance available! References provided upon request.Ask about our special rates for "professional (tournament) fishermen" Thank you for your time.... Thom Keener 850-291-7977


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Thom is definitely worth a call. He sold a boat for me last year within3 days and for the price I was asking. I gave him my current boat and within 2 weeks, I havea serious buyer with an offer on the table. Thom is able to put your boat in front of many more people than you can imagine. The people looking at his boatsrange fromlocal to all over the United states, and over seas too.A guy from Mississippi bought my last one and this other guy who is looking at the current boat is in Tampa.:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I've known Thom for about 8yrs or more.. Great guy and has always been in the selling market...


----------



## Deep Water Yacht Sales (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill, is that you? If so, didn't ya'll just have a baby? Hope you are well... 

Thom


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, Thom it's me... Ya, we had a little girl she's alittle over 4months now.. gettin big fast...


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

What exactly is the price for this service?


----------



## Deep Water Yacht Sales (Feb 23, 2008)

Thestandard boat brokerage fee is 10% of the selling price, or a flat rate if the sellingprice falls below a certain dollar amount. The benefits and returns are many,andfor the sellerare calculated in many areas. 

1). Liability is reduced. (IE: If a buyer leaves your dock withyour oldboat and hurts someone after you sell the vessel yourself, have you excuted the proper paperwork to protect yourself?)

2). A private seller does not typically provide; financing, direction to certified surveyors and mechanics, transportation information for the buyer after the sale (both ground and ocean are important these days), insurance, contracts that make the buyer comfortable, or an escrow account for deposit monies while sea trials and surveys are completed. 

3). We do extensive advertising. Most of the better boat "trading" sites are dealer only. If you depend on the basic (trader, etc.) sites you are missing many avenues that arenow producingthe majority of recent sales. The private seller might not even be aware of the markets abroad where boats are still moving swiftly. Selling yourselfcan also be an invitationto scam artists and/or fraudulent persons posing to be buyers. BEWARE OF THIS! 

4).Some boat owners arenot salespeople..... You may be tied up on your "own job", or with family, etc. Do you really want to go show your boat to a person that isn't even qualified to buy your boat on your only day off? 

We would like the opportinity to help your market your vessel. We can actas a "buyers agent" as well. If you want us to find youthe "right boat" we are always available to assist! 

Do you want to know if you should trade your boat in?.. do you absolutely have to sell your boat right away, trade it or wholesale it? ....bottom line.... Weare here, and WE CAN help you! 

Thanks again... and "tight lines" I want to be "your boat broker".


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Thom.... always glad to have another forum member... This forum is very powerful.. you will do good..... send me some business too....:usaflag


----------



## Deep Water Yacht Sales (Feb 23, 2008)

Kenny, 

You know I always do... sent you guys another one yesterday. I am bringingour personal boat 

either late this week or early next. If I get it in by Monday, can I get it out by Friday? As 

always I appreciate all that you do. Kindest regards, Thom


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You know i will to what ever i can to make it happen... we are actually getting very busy now... I have written over 15 tickets in the last 5 or days.... this is a good sign... i hope everyones business picks up.:usaflag


----------

